# Has someone hacked ebay ????



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Go onto ebay and try a search.

I keep getting a message saying

We werent able to run the search you entered. Please try again in a few minutes.

I have tried searching for all sorts of things. same result which I have never seen before.

Maybe someone has managed to hack into it perhaps?????

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Go onto ebay and try a search.
> 
> I keep getting a message saying
> 
> ...


Seems okay to me Andy

Just did this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f....TRC1.A0.H0.Xtomtom.TRS0&_nkw=tomtom&_sacat=0


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It has been up and down a lot this week, possibly just volume of connections.

Bid and won a nice job lot of twist drills today, so working OK.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

How weird

Just did another search, same result, went to "My eBay" and looked at watching, then typed in another search and it worked fine.

I am beginning to think that maybe Kev's signature actually applies to me. (The one about paranoia that is)

Andy


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If you're not in UK eBay automatically re-directs you to the country you're in if trying to follow a link.
This is the page I get sent to if trying to follow Kev's link. http://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_from...t%3D709-53476-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D937360891817
It's a proper pain in the bum, very often just get the message (in French) that for legal reasons the web page can not be displayed.

.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been having problems signing in, but it's ok now?
curlyboy


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We had a similar problem about mid afternoon. There have been an abnormal amount of motorhome scams over the last couple of days via hacked accounts and they just keep on coming as soon as they get reported and removed.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I tried Kev's link and got;

"Web page not available"

then tried typing in Fiat ducato snow chains and got it all in French (prices from 94€ to 27€ plus delivery)...

then tried to connect to e-bay UK and got "this page not available"....

it obviously doesn't like me trying to access it from Europe - I might be a nasty person from e.g. Belgium looking to buy things that I shouldn't.

BUT when I went to "e-Bay UK" and then "Motors" in Mr Google and then typed "Fiat Ducato snow chains" I got offered two pairs of sox (£57.90 and £79.95) and two sets of snow chains (£54.95 and £50.00), so it does work.....

Dave


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

OH has reported 75 motorhome scams this morning to Ebay, they still haven't taken down 19 of the ones she reported yesterday. That's just motorhomes as she doesn't deal with the cars, diggers, motorbikes etc. Must be worth the scammers time and effort.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> OH has reported 75 motorhome scams this morning to Ebay, they still haven't taken down 19 of the ones she reported yesterday. That's just motorhomes as she doesn't deal with the cars, diggers, motorbikes etc. Must be worth the scammers time and effort.


Mine was scammed twice last month, it took them a while to remove it, but I didn't get charged for the listing etc.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Mine was scammed twice last month, it took them a while to remove it, but I didn't get charged for the listing etc.


Did they hack your account Kev?

We had the photograph of our old van and the write up copied with just the phone number details changed. Silly beggars posted it before the original was removed and someone quickly picked up the fact and contacted us to tell us what had happened. Took Ebay a couple of days to remove it despite us getting straight onto them.

Somebody we know got scammed out of their deposit by one of these jokers, they followed the instructions and contacted the scammer outside of the Ebay framework and lost the money. Ebay were not interested as they caution potential buyers that they should follow the Ebay rules and these people hadn't.

The OH has been reporting them ever since.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Did they hack your account Kev?
> 
> We had the photograph of our old van and the write up copied with just the phone number details changed. Silly beggars posted it before the original was removed and someone quickly picked up the fact and contacted us to tell us what had happened. Took Ebay a couple of days to remove it despite us getting straight onto them.
> 
> ...


No they just grabbed the details and re-posted it, great price though, nearly went to look at it myself > >


----------

